# Teichforum NRW down



## koifischfan (3. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
was ist mit den Nachbarn * defekter Link entfernt * los?

Seit heute bekomme ich diese Seite:


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo

Vielleicht auch ein Server Wechsel , war/bin dort auch nur lesender Nutzer .


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Da steht "wurde gesperrt ",dass heißt, dass entweder nicht bezahlt wurde oder die Domain aus anderen Gründen vorübergehend gesperrt wurde. 
Da solltest Du Dich mit einem Administrator in Verbindung setzen. 
Nur der kann Dir erklären was das zu bedeuten hat. 

Mandy


----------



## Bine (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo liebe User , 

Erst einmal vielen Dank an Hobby Gartenteich das ich hier unsere User kontaktieren kann . 

Aufgrund von falscher Buchungszuordnung wurde fälschlicherweise unser Server gesperrt . 
Da dies leider gestern am späten Nachmittag vorgenommen wurde und das Buchungscenter Wochenende die Arbeit einstellt , hatte ich leider keine Möglichkeit trotz meiner Bemühungen unser Forum wieder online schalten zu lassen. 

Der Support hat leider keine Befugniss das ohne Prüfung des Buchungscenter rückgängig zu machen . 

Wir werden wohl hoffendlich Anfang der Woche wieder online geschaltet , also werden wir uns bis dahin noch gedulden müssen . 

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und hoffe das wir uns schnellstmöglich wieder sehen


----------



## koifischfan (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo Bine,

ist schon dumm, aber leider nicht zu ändern. Es wird schon wieder.


----------



## Ranger 1281 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo Bine,

na wenn es nichts schlimmeres ist....

das werden wir überleben....

Viel schöner finde ich jedoch, dass ich meinem Riecher trauen konnte und hier tatsächlich eine Info, bezüglich des Teichforums NRW gefunden habe.

Ein dickes  an die Macher von Hobby- Gartenteich, auch wenn ich hier überwiegend als Leser unterwegs bin.

LG
Ralf


----------



## Moonlight (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hey Ralf, 

Zeit das zu ändern... meinste nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Bine (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo , 

Teichforum- NRW ist wieder online 

Nochmal vielen Dank an Annett und Hobby Gartenteich


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo Bine,

gern geschehen.
Hatten wir doch selbst erst vor einiger Zeit so unsere Probleme mit dem Hoster....


----------



## koifischfan (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichforum NRW down*

Hallo Bine,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Auf geht's.:sekt


----------

